#  >  > Programming, Development, Design, Technical Discussion >  >  > Technology and Design Forum >  >  > Programming >  >  How can I find the WHMCS Admin dashboard?

## TamillanSivi

Hello Friends,

I am currently working on WordPress and I am struggling to customize the WHMCS Admin dashboard. Can anyone tell me how can customize the wordpress whmcs admin dashboard?

----------


## NimeshHeshan

You can simply login to WHMCS admin dashboard by visiting domain.com/WHMCS_install_folder name and You can customize on there. And also you can use WHMCS-bridge Wordpress plugin to get better perfomance.
See this tutorial.

----------

